

Show HN: My app finds the word you've been trying to remember all day - chime
https://zetabee.com/tip-of-my-tongue/

======
chime
I love playing with word lists and text data. While trying to learn iOS/Obj-C
coding, I ended up making this app unexpectedly. I wasn't even planning on
putting it up on the App Store but my wife said others might like it. I made
it free today (99c otherwise) so I could share it with HNers.

This is the original webapp I made a while ago that inspired the iOS app:
<http://chir.ag/projects/tip-of-my-tongue/>

------
dot
Great idea. It's little apps like this that make the app store awesome.

I can see this being really good for brainstorming business/product names
too...

------
artmageddon
I like the app-it's pretty cool seeing extensive lists of words that get
returned for even a small set of letters. The Hangman and Unscramble options
are good ideas, too... Nicely done!

